# Wi-Lan Inc. (WIN.TO)



## xred (May 12, 2013)

Hi all
anyone else watching Wi-Lan?
win.to 
I have bought and sold for years originally bought 2000 @1.25
Then sold them a couple of years ago for 7.00(shoulda waited for 9...lol)
this year started buying them again,
back up to 3000 shares and hoping for another 7.00 target.
nice dividend too


----------

